

Strange Loop 2011 - Slides - motxilo
https://github.com/bos/strange-loop-2011

======
lylejohnson
Link is to the GitHub repo for the source code for a slide deck: Bryan
O'Sullivan's Intro to Haskell workshop at Strange Loop 2011.

And here is a link to the slides (HTML) themselves:
<http://bos.github.com/strange-loop-2011/slides/slides.html>.

~~~
motxilo
My fault. Good catch, thanks.

